# Miniature planted aquarium?



## FalconStorm (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi, all. I don't post here much, but I was trying to find some information on doing a very small planted aquarium. I recently acquired a 2.5 gallon Aqueon mini bow aquarium which I intend to put a betta in, eventually, and maybe some ghost shrimp for ground clean up and for the betta to munch on if so inclined. I've obtained a small piece of driftwood and a small rock. I have a 55 gallon planted aquarium so I have a little experience with plants.

My main question is, the tank comes with a 15 watt tungsten bulb. I assume that, although it's 15 watts of light, it's probably not the right kind of light for a successful planted tank. Now, I think that I can probably grow some anubias nana, java fern and/or java moss under that light, but I was wondering if I could use an SHO bulb in the socket that is built into the tank as long as the bulb is rated for a 15 watt socket and, if I did, would that put TOO much light over this tiny tank? I have no experience, whatsoever, with CO2 injection. I keep my tank firmly in the mid to low range light requirement plants. Someday, I may get into CO2, but I'm not really interested in exploring in that direction at this time.

I hope that's enough information and my question is clear. Thanks!


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

By tungsten bulb, do you also mean a quartz bulb, a tiny little bulb with a lot of output? If so, an SHO bulb might melt your fixture, as well as being way too much light. The normal bulb should be plenty for a 2.5 planted tank with low to medium light plants, because the tank is shallow, compared to 20 gallons and up.

If you mean a screw in incandescent bulb, then there is another alternative. And that would be a screw-in fluorescent bulb found at Walmart, in the fish supplies section, for about $5. It is a very narrow fluorescent bulb, very good plant light too.

Also, here is a link to the Nano-Tank posts on the "Michigan Aquatic Plant Group" website (miapg.com): Michigan Aquatic Plant Group -> Nano Aquariums  Read the posts to see what other people experiences have been with nano tanks. There is also a section for lighting, but your specific question is not there, just some info on lighting small tanks here and there. Michigan Aquatic Plant Group -> Lighting & Equipment


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I have three tanks that are relatively small. I have a 10G with two regular bulb fixtures, a 2.5G aqueon with 1 regular bulb fixture, and a 0.9G that I use a desk lamp over. All use the Spiral CFLs you can buy at walmart, and all are growing plants very well. The 10G is looking like a jungle, as a matter of fact. I'd recommend trying to see what florescent bulbs fit your fixture, if possible, to keep the heat from the lamp from affecting your tank temp too much.


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 12, 2008)

It's a long incandescent bulb, essentially 1/2 of what the normal 10 gallon incandescent hood fixtures come with but I think I know what you guys are talking about when it comes to the spiral bulbs, although for the shape of the hood, I think it's just a tube doubled over. 

I'm seriously thinking about taking the little filter out of the tank. for 2.5 gallons, I imagine the substrate is plenty of living area for my bacteria colony, especially if it's heavily planted and that would let light get to all of the tank. Right now, the little filter is blocking some of it. Combine that with the fact that bettas and plants both prefer less water movement...my only concern is that I might need a small heater in the winter months because we tend to keep it cool in our house and I think I'd need some water movement to get the heat spread around. Of course, I've only seen the temp with the light off. With the light on part of the day, it may not be an issue.

Heh. I feel like a noob starting something so relatively new to me.

Thanks for the links and the answers, guys.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If that's the bulb I'm thinking of, it looks like a cheap incandescent, correct? If so, I'm running a 20W CFL out of one of those fixtures just fine. Be careful though - with a tank that small, it's easy to OD on light.

Another warning - be VERY careful with water changes in a tank that small, or you could crash the delicate ecosystem in the tank. If there was ever a time for me to recommend this, this is it - read up on what we call the beaslbob setup. It's all about substrate and lighting - 1" peat moss, 1" play sand, 1" Eco-Complete substrate, though for a tiny tank you could go much less. The idea is to set the tank up with enough live plants that you will never have to do water changes, and for a microcosm that small, I would say that is prime.


----------



## Endaar (Jan 27, 2011)

> If you mean a screw in incandescent bulb, then there is another alternative. And that would be a screw-in fluorescent bulb found at Walmart, in the fish supplies section, for about $5. It is a very narrow fluorescent bulb, very good plant light too.


Does Walmart sell this online, and if so, could you please give me a P/N? There are no Walmarts nearby (believe it or not!) and I've been searching for a narrow CFL with no luck.

Thanks, Endaar


----------

